# The Feds Lean on The Warrior Societies



## TCBF (1 Jul 2005)

Interesting article:  http://www.canadiandimension.mb.ca/extra/d1025rw.htm

Imagine post 9/11 anti-terrorist legislation used against indigenous political movements?  Now, who didn't see THAT coming?

Tom


----------



## Zartan (1 Jul 2005)

Sure they haven't done anything that the author stated. But they have killed police. Besides, this isn't the first time the government has been on their case. In the 1990's, the government planed a military operation on the St. Lawrence to eliminate the Warrior Societies that were trading drugs and weapons across the border, but the mission was cancelled.


----------



## Dogboy (2 Jul 2005)

so many political revolutionary groups fall to the quick money of the drug trade it happend to the Black panthers as well and its happening to the Communist in Columbia.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (2 Jul 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> Sure they haven't done anything that the author stated.



Your giving the author to much credit. He's a biased reporter.


----------



## Zartan (2 Jul 2005)

I have realized that and regret that. When searching google for info on the operation I mentioned earlier (Op Scorpion-Saxon, in case anyone was wondering), I came across this guy twice, same article, and only a couple other articles mentioned such problems. Doesn't seem to be important talk amoung the rest of the native community. Good for them.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jul 2005)

As far as I am concerned these warrior societies are a 'community private army' (armed) of native origin, who seem to think they are above the law.

These societies are dangerous, and should be illegal. The promotion and acceptance of private 'militias' no matter what racial or ethnic background on Canadian soil should not be tollerated at all.

I remember in Regina, post Oka, a native came into a local gun shop with a Yugoslavian M65 (RPK) with drum mags, 40rd AK mags, and complete EIS and 100's of,7.62 x 39mm ball, wanting $600 for the lot. He ws evasive when 'warrior society' was mentioned, but did not identify what IR he was from. Needless to say there was a transaction. I bought it   ;D

The LMG haad been crudely converted to SA by only one mod on the trigger sear (end ground off), leaving all other FA parts intact (rate reducer, hammer, notch on carrier, auto sear, and tip of the safety catch). It is possible this was done on the IR, and the wpn came thru the US/Cdn border earlier on, maybe by AIM or other similar organisation.

Prior to the new gun legislation, the wpn was indeed mod'd to meet the criteria of other CA AK family wpns, it was registered and then later sold off prior to my leaving Canada.   

Having corrupt private paramilitaries, semi organised or better does still scare me, as during Oka even in Saskatchewan some farmers (who's property borderd on IR land) reported to their local Dets of the RCMP, that they had heard large amounts of small arms fire coming from property inside IRs. This was thought to be fire and movement during section battle drills training. Also locally natives were buying 10's of thousands of rds of 5.56 and 7.62 x39mm from gun shops, and this was on the prairies not in Quebec where all the media atention was at the time.

Mind you this was all back in 1990/91, and all the attention died off due to the GW1, etc.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Kunu (2 Jul 2005)

Canada already has laws prohibiting "unlawful drilling", why are they not being exercised?   :threat:

http://laws.justice.gc.ca/en/C-46/41535.html#rid-41593

And I had also thought Canada's glorious, progresssive gun laws prevented these mean, American-style private militias from forming?


----------



## TCBF (3 Jul 2005)

They bought ChiCom Norinco M-305s (M-14s).  They could have got them cheaper, but Lever was more convenient.  Point is, had the CFC never approved the sale, they never would have left the shop.  So, the Feds are about to start losing a long and embarrasing court case.

Tom


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (3 Jul 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> I have realized that and regret that. When searching google for info on the operation I mentioned earlier (Op Scorpion-Saxon, in case anyone was wondering), I came across this guy twice, same article, and only a couple other articles mentioned such problems. Doesn't seem to be important talk amoung the rest of the native community. Good for them.



I googled and got nothing..any other sources?


----------



## Dare (3 Jul 2005)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Your giving the author to much credit. He's a biased reporter.


After reading the article, calling him a reporter might be too much credit, as well.


----------



## Cloud Cover (4 Jul 2005)

Isn't that article 2 1/2 years old?


There was a more recent incident [last week] where some of the same people were roughed up a little by the RCMP when it was discovered the Warriors were shipping a van load of rifles and ammunition to a coastal First Nations settlement. Turns out the Warriors want to teach aboriginal youth how to  "hunt" in the traditional method, and they even had the balls to compare what they are doing to the "white mans" army cadets.  

Anyway, the rifles were apparently not illegal, and will likely be handed back soon, probably with an apology and compensation. I wouldn't be surprised if the weapons were paid for with a government heritage grant. 

Here is one article on the incident- note it is the same person referred to in TCBF's post: http://www.canada.com/vancouver/vancouversun/news/story.html?id=08b4906b-d742-4fe6-b6e2-2f069e89e97e


And, as usual, here is the CBC playing its traditional role of providing passive support to terrorists:

http://vancouver.cbc.ca/regional/servlet/View?filename=bc_warriors20050630


----------



## Zartan (4 Jul 2005)

Yeah, sorry, I noticed that later that day. I read about Operation Scorpion Saxon in the book "Canada's Secret Commandos". The gyst of the operation would be that 800 RCMP officers would raid the reserves of Akwasasne, Kahnawake and kanesatake. In addition, they would have been supported by thousands of troops from 2nd and 5e brigades. Fearing that natives across the country would protest the operation, just like during the Oka crisis, other units were alerted. However, the plan fell through when journalists discovered it, and the government subsequently cancelled the operation.


----------



## TCBF (4 Jul 2005)

Doesn't speak much for our OPSEC, does it? ;D

These leaks are invariably through gov't offices, or police civ staff.  The police are constantly suspecting their civ staff having OMG links - young female clerk with a HA associate BF, etc.  They don't have the resources to prop sec clr their civ staff.  I was once told that every major city in Canada had an OMG plant on it's civ staff.  If you want to keep a secret - don't tell the police. ;D

Tom


----------



## KevinB (6 Jul 2005)

Zartan said:
			
		

> However, the plan fell through when journalists discovered it, and the government subsequently cancelled the operation.



 :  We need another TINFOIL hat.

 Wes- you of all should not want people right to arm and keep bears   infringed - I get nervous when a gov't tells certain people they can't have certain guns and ammo - since if they are a danger they should not have ANY...


----------



## TCBF (6 Jul 2005)

That would require actually convincing a judge.  Far easier to convince society that all people are "good" but are forced to do "bad" things by "evil objects" such as guns.  Of course, "all guns are evil"  but , some guns "are more evil than others."  My humble apologies  to George Orwell.

Trouble is, that agitprop campaign now has the police believing it, too. 

Tom


----------

